# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  Medio Ambiente inicia en pruebas el trasvase a Daimiel

## Salut

> *Medio Ambiente inicia en pruebas el trasvase a Daimiel*
> 
> El Ministerio de Medio Ambiente y Medio Rural y Marino ha comenzado el periodo de pruebas para el envío de agua desde el Acueducto Tajo-Segura al Parque Nacional de las Tablas de Daimiel, cuyas obras fueron aprobadas por Consejo de Ministros y están siendo ejecutadas por la Dirección General del Agua y la Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadiana. El Secretario de Estado de Medio Rural y Agua, Josep Puxeu, ha asistido este lunes a la puesta en prueba de las obras, cuyos plazos previstos se han cumplido, acompañado por el Presidente de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadiana, Eduardo Alvarado y del Director General de Medio Natural y Política Forestal, José Jiménez.
> 
> El Parque Nacional de las Tablas de Daimiel se encontraba en una situación de emergencia como consecuencia del fuego de turba que se estaba produciendo desde agosto, en el contexto de una situación de sequía de cuatro años. La solución a los fuegos se encontraba en el encharcamiento e inundación de las mismas para asegurar su extinción, propiciando además la recuperación de sus ecosistemas más amenazados, los masegares y las comunidades de plantas sumergidas, favoreciendo asimismo una buena temporada para la nidificación de aves.
> 
> El Consejo de ministros aprobó la realización de dos obras de emergencia que se unían a las actuaciones llevadas a cabo el Organismo Autónomo Parques Nacionales mediante la compactación y humectación de las zonas afectadas. Una de las obras es la realización de nuevos sondeos para bombear agua desde el acuífero.
> 
> La segunda es la actuación para la utilización temporal, excepcional y con carácter de emergencia de la Tubería Manchega. Esta medida consiste en utilizar el cauce del Gigüela en los primeros 60 Kms, para desde Villanueva de Alcardete conectarlo a la Tubería de la Llanura Manchega durante 90 Kms. y hacer llegar el agua al Parque Nacional realizando el vertido en la Cañada Lobosa.
> ...


http://iagua.es/2010/01/medio-ambien...%28iAgua.es%29

Tiene narices que tengan que hacer trasvases "para salvar a las Tablas de Daimiel", en vez de cerrar los miles de pozos ilegales en la zona.

Y no sólo no los cierran, sino que encima legalizan muchos de ellos  :Mad:

----------


## Luján

> Una de las obras es la realización de nuevos sondeos para bombear agua desde el acuífero


???? :Confused:  no se supone que ese acuifero (el de La Mancha Occidental) está precisamente declarado como sobreexplotado, Esto es que no se puede extraer agua de él?

----------


## Salut

^^ Si es con fines de abastecimiento urbano, o fines ambientales "superiores" al propio mantenimiento del acuífero, sí que se puede.

De todas formas, la parte de agua que no se evapore volvería a infiltrarse rápidamente en el mismo acuífero.

----------


## Salut

> *Durante toda esta semana se está mandando agua desde Entrepeñas 
> El incendio de las Tablas de Daimiel podría haberse apagado sin mandar agua desde el Tajo 
> El CREA afirma que "es casi seguro" que las lluvias hayan apagado el incendio en las turbas de las Tablas de Daimiel. El aviso llega tarde*
> 
> El aviso llega muy tarde porque ya se les ha mandado el agua desde Entrepeñas para intentar inundar el parque nacional desaparecido por los riegos ilegales en esa comarca. A razón de 900 litros por segundo, casi 8 millones de litros cada día. En total se les envían 20 hectómetros, según lo aprobado hace semanas por el Consejo de Ministros.
> 
> El director del Cetro Regional de Estudios de Agua (CREA), José María Tarjuelo, ha afirmado que con las lluvias caídas en las últimas semanas "es casi seguro" que el incendio en las turbas en el Parque Natural de las Tablas de Daimiel se haya apagado, ya que, "por lógica, con más de 100 litros de agua por metro de cuadrado caídos tiene que estar apagada".
> 
> Según aseguró Tarjuelo en declaraciones a Europa Press, las precipitaciones de los últimos días eran "algo imprescindible que ocurriera", y, pese a no tener datos concretos, dijo que es posible que ya no sea "tan imprescindible" realizar el trasvase a través de la Tubería Manchega "para llenar las Tablas porque claramente ha sido muy bueno".
> ...


http://www.lacronica.net/articulo.asp?idarticulo=34969

----------

